# Best looking (and sounding) workshop roof, under trees...



## lagori (14 Sep 2020)

I have a space next to my house that was used as an office by the people here before. 24x12 + A small kitchen at the back - its ripe to be used as a small workshop.

It is in need of some work to get it there though - poorly insulated, gutters hanging off and the corrugated bitumen is a mess. The guttering and internal walls are relatively simple to solve, but I am not sure what to do about the roof. Its at the end of its life, so needs replacing, but is housed under 2 enormous oak trees on the north side that start shedding acorns and leaves at this time of year. These settle in the ridges of the bitumen and need removing frequently. It is a tedious, messy job that involves me standing on the roof, wrecking it further, blasting the standing bits off the roof and inevitably just causing a mess on the gravel beneath or spraying mud onto the wall of the house.

I've been looking around for options but keep coming up short. Everything is either ugly or crazy expensive, so wanted to see if there were any thoughts here? Something that will shed detritus easily, and stand up to branches / acorns dropping. I'd also like to cut in a couple of skylights for better light internally. I did think about a metal roof, but I need it to be quiet externally - the roof sits barely 2m outside my daughters bedroom and in rain, that would likely be very loud, along with acorns and branches in the wind.

Greatly appreciated.


----------



## akirk (14 Sep 2020)

At my last house I had a 'posh shed' as an office - with a metal roof - it was noticeable inside in the rain, but wasn't noticeably louder outside
if a roof is strong enough you can get a sedum roof which would be very quiet - but you might find the oaks / acorns rooting in there and growing!
I would be tempted I think to look at a wood shingle type of roof - shedding acorns and branches should simply be a matter of pitch / not having grooves, and wood is much quieter than most materials in rain - there is also a nice synergy in having a wood roof on a workshop!


----------



## Lazurus (14 Sep 2020)

EDPM?


----------



## AJB Temple (14 Sep 2020)

If at all possible, and I know this is not a popular view as people seem to like replacing roof coverings, I pitch the roof enough to use clay peg tiles, slates, lighter weight fibre slates or cedar shingles. It just elevates the building to a much better look aesthetically. For a near flat roof (which I will be making soon - as I am going to use it as a balcony) I will have to use either sheet metal or EDPM. I would not contemplate felting anything these days.


----------



## MikeG. (14 Sep 2020)

Well, for the best looking and sounding roof, the answer is thatch, in my view, by a country mile. You didn't mention money until the third paragraph......


----------



## lagori (14 Sep 2020)

akirk said:


> At my last house I had a 'posh shed' as an office - with a metal roof - it was noticeable inside in the rain, but wasn't noticeably louder outside
> if a roof is strong enough you can get a sedum roof which would be very quiet - but you might find the oaks / acorns rooting in there and growing!
> I would be tempted I think to look at a wood shingle type of roof - shedding acorns and branches should simply be a matter of pitch / not having grooves, and wood is much quieter than most materials in rain - there is also a nice synergy in having a wood roof on a workshop!



Appreciate it. Yes any invite to root would probably go against me eventually...


----------



## lagori (14 Sep 2020)

AJB Temple said:


> If at all possible, and I know this is not a popular view as people seem to like replacing roof coverings, I pitch the roof enough to use clay peg tiles, slates, lighter weight fibre slates or cedar shingles. It just elevates the building to a much better look aesthetically. For a near flat roof (which I will be making soon - as I am going to use it as a balcony) I will have to use either sheet metal or EDPM. I would not contemplate felting anything these days.



Thank you. The house is roofed in slate and whilst it definitely ups the price considerably...that may not be a horrible idea. Pitch may be an issue.


----------



## lagori (14 Sep 2020)

MikeG. said:


> Well, for the best looking and sounding roof, the answer is thatch, in my view, by a country mile. You didn't mention money until the third paragraph......



I will remember to put price up top next time! Thanks.


----------



## MikeG. (14 Sep 2020)

lagori said:


> Thank you. The house is roofed in slate and whilst it definitely ups the price considerably...that may not be a horrible idea. Pitch may be an issue.



22.5 degrees for slate (natural slate...some of the man-made ones go down to 15 degrees or so, I believe). I wouldn't use slate under a tree, because it is fragile and difficult to repair properly. A falling branch would make a lot of mess, and leave the roof covered in tingles. Peg tiles (35 degrees min) or pan tiles (pitch varies with type) would be a much better answer.


----------



## Oddbod70 (14 Sep 2020)

Slate or tile every time  . It's pretty straight forward to do, weathers nicely and will outlast the shed for sure.

Or you could do what I did, and roof the potting shed in corrugated iron. You do get used to the bongs, and pings from the falling acorns - eventually. For a similar effect try sticking a saucepan on your head and standing out in the next hailstorm. I imagine it's very similar.

The tin is now forming the wall and the roof is plastic shingles!


----------



## lagori (14 Sep 2020)

MikeG. said:


> 22.5 degrees for slate (natural slate...some of the man-made ones go down to 15 degrees or so, I believe). I wouldn't use slate under a tree, because it is fragile and difficult to repair properly. A falling branch would make a lot of mess, and leave the roof covered in tingles. Peg tiles (35 degrees min) or pan tiles (pitch varies with type) would be a much better answer.



Fair point. So now an issue - slate would look right given the roof of the house, but tiles would look bad for the same reason...


----------



## MikeG. (14 Sep 2020)

Handmade clay tiles NEVER look bad.


----------



## PaulB (15 Sep 2020)

lagori said:


> I have a space next to my house that was used as an office by the people here before. 24x12 + A small kitchen at the back - its ripe to be used as a small workshop.
> 
> It is in need of some work to get it there though - poorly insulated, gutters hanging off and the corrugated bitumen is a mess. The guttering and internal walls are relatively simple to solve, but I am not sure what to do about the roof. Its at the end of its life, so needs replacing, but is housed under 2 enormous oak trees on the north side that start shedding acorns and leaves at this time of year. These settle in the ridges of the bitumen and need removing frequently. It is a tedious, messy job that involves me standing on the roof, wrecking it further, blasting the standing bits off the roof and inevitably just causing a mess on the gravel beneath or spraying mud onto the wall of the house.
> 
> ...


Metal is one of the best options for you. If you feel it needs to be quietened, have the inside sprayed with expanding foam which will also keep you warmer in winter. Skylights are available and a good idea, if you can, lift the tree canopy above your building to allow more light in.


----------



## lagori (15 Sep 2020)

PaulB said:


> Metal is one of the best options for you. If you feel it needs to be quietened, have the inside sprayed with expanding foam which will also keep you warmer in winter. Skylights are available and a good idea, if you can, lift the tree canopy above your building to allow more light in.



Thanks Paul. Hadn't considered dampening from the inside. Metal appeals from every point of view, apart from the noise. If I can resolve that it would be a great.


----------



## RobinBHM (15 Sep 2020)

Pitched and EPDM over insulated boards.

no noise and repairable.

I know its not common for EPDM on pitched but it can be done

metal roof would be cheaper, Id guess, but it needs insulating to stop the noise.


----------



## lagori (15 Sep 2020)

RobinBHM said:


> Pitched and EPDM over insulated boards.
> 
> no noise and repairable.
> 
> ...


Thanks. That makes sense. I am also aware of the aesthetic as well though and a metal roof, could look much better than a rubber one..,


----------



## recipio (15 Sep 2020)

Do you mean opening skylights or transparent panels.? Whatever you do get the heavy duty panels. One of my thin flimsy panels blew away last Feb letting water pour down on machinery. Lesson learnt !


----------



## Bm101 (15 Sep 2020)

I know this a bit left field... and I'm great at spending other peoples money...
What about a green roof?
Do it the old way with turf or the newer more feasible way with modular seedum planting. 
I want to do my little tool shed but it's a never never job for looks because it's on the patio. It would cost nowt really to bodge it, just time and effort getting the materials cheaply/free, there's just far more important jobs to do.
On my proper shed, when the time comes to re-roof I'd_ like_ to use cedar shingles. Or slate to match the house.
I won't though. I'll cost it up have a minor heart attack and get the Mrs' cousin's husband the roofer to pop over and refelt it one weekend for materials and some barter.
Anyway. Started off trying to help then started thinking about my own problems. Sorry.


----------



## Trevanion (15 Sep 2020)

Plonk a few of these up there:

40 mm Insulated Sheet - Lester Roofing Supplies


----------



## lagori (16 Sep 2020)

Trevanion said:


> Plonk a few of these up there:
> 
> 40 mm Insulated Sheet - Lester Roofing Supplies


I was keen until I saw pick up only. Flint is a fair distance from me unfortunately.


----------



## lagori (16 Sep 2020)

Bm101 said:


> I know this a bit left field... and I'm great at spending other peoples money...
> What about a green roof?
> Do it the old way with turf or the newer more feasible way with modular seedum planting.
> I want to do my little tool shed but it's a never never job for looks because it's on the patio. It would cost nowt really to bodge it, just time and effort getting the materials cheaply/free, there's just far more important jobs to do.
> ...


Thanks. I like the idea in principle, but would be concerned about weight - this is really a posh shed more, timber all round. I'm not sure it would stand up to it. Also, it could start to get expensive. 

No trouble - sounds like you've worked through a solution.


----------



## lagori (16 Sep 2020)

recipio said:


> Do you mean opening skylights or transparent panels.? Whatever you do get the heavy duty panels. One of my thin flimsy panels blew away last Feb letting water pour down on machinery. Lesson learnt !



I mean something like these.









Activent Windows and Skylights for Sheds - Home


Affordable, specifically designed Activent roof windows and skylights for Sheds, Summerhouses and Timber Garden Buildings - DIY fitting for easy installation




www.activent.co.uk


----------



## Trevanion (16 Sep 2020)

lagori said:


> I was keen until I saw pick up only. Flint is a fair distance from me unfortunately.



Loads of companies supply them and deliver, find one closer.


----------

